# Outlook 2003 Follow-Up problem



## reubenb (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a problem on my Outlook 2003. When I use the follow up option, that is I flag the email and I set a reminder to it, the reminder won't show up when its time for it to show up. Can you help ?


----------



## tpearson (Aug 20, 2008)

has anyone got a fix for this?


----------



## dennisc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the same problem. The message eventually turns red, showing that the follow up time has expired (but a few minutes late nevertheless), but I get no pop-up reminder.


----------



## Dubz (Mar 5, 2008)

This might not solve your issue, but as a general rule outlook must be running for the reminders to appear. That's common sense, what's not necessarily common sense is the following: 

Reminders are only activated from within the primary. The Calendar or Task reminder must be in your primary folder, the primary folder being where you receive your messages.

For example, if emails are received in a personal folder (the primary location), and a Task reminder is set up on the Exchange mailbox location, the reminder wouldn't be received because the personal folder is set as the primary, not the Exchange mailbox location.

If you have a need to receive reminders for other locations, e.g. personal folders, and even being notified via pager or cell phone, then check out Slipstick's Web site for some great add-ins for reminders http://www.slipstick.com/addins/calendar.htm.

Also, the reminders folder could be damaged or contain corrupted reminder items. This can be resolved by doing the following: Quit Outlook and select Start->Run. Type "outlook /cleanreminders" (without the quotes), and select OK. This is a common fix for the issues addressed in this article and should clean any corrupted items from your reminder folder.

Finally, if you're running on Microsoft Exchange Server, it's possible the message store is damaged. Create a new mailbox on the server to resolve the behavior. However, before going this route check all of the above on the client (Desktop) side first.


Per: http://www.outlookpower.com/issues/issue200504/00001521002.html


----------



## elivneh (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the post - running outlook /cleanreminders solved the problem for me, although it does not re-instate the reminders for messages that are already flagged. I had to clear the flags first, and when I created them again the reminders showed up!


----------



## ymedan (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,

I had the same issue with my Outlook 2003. The following command line solved it:
regsvr32 ole32.dll


----------

